# Oscilador de RF....



## VichoT (Dic 8, 2006)

Holas. necesito hacerme un OFV de 1 a 200MHZ de relativa estabilidad y sin importar mucho el corrimiento pero eso si lo quiero sin bobinas intercambaibles....

He probado con BJT y osciladores colpttis y hartley tb unpierce y e con el cto tanke ne base, colector y ambos pero nada me funka....lo amximo ke alcanzo son 5 a 60MHZ....

Alguien conoce un cto ke me pueda servir no importa ke sea teorico yo creo poder sacarle la idea de diesño y montar uno practico o algunos consejos pa' seguir experimenatndo. tal vez un FET...aun no me hago de uno pero si me dicen ke es mejor voy y lo compro(si ahy).


BYE!


----------



## Jaime Roberto (Dic 20, 2006)

No vas a poder hacer un oscilador con ese rango, los componentes no lo permiten, talvez los xtores lo acepten, pero una bobina para 25 Mhz solo te funciona en un cierto ancho de banda en el que su desempeño sea optimo, lo mismo vale para capacitores y Resist.

Por otro lado, mientras que a baja Frec (10MHz por eje) el tamaño de las conexiones no importa, en 200MHz las patas de los componentes formaran parte activa de los circuitos resonantes

Verifica la teoria de CKtos RCL.

Solo te quedaria hacer un rack de osciladores, porque incluso hasta los transistores tienen limites que respetar.


Suerte


----------



## electro-gen (Dic 26, 2006)

Lo que dice Jaime Roberto es real, pero existen tipos de osciladores que logran esto no muy fidedignos ni estables, pero barren casi toda la gama de frecuencia cambiando solamente la bobina, y son los famosos y casi en desuso Grip-dip-meter si quieres puedo enviarte un diagrama.


----------



## Gradmaster (Ago 12, 2008)

Se Me acaba de ocurrir una idea que puede funcionar para todos nosotros, podriamos usar un puente de wien como oscilador de control y un multiplicador que estaria cosntituido como un emisor sencillo de RF circuito tanque y un transistor, chequenlo y veamos que se logra con el.

Exito.


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 13, 2008)

Buenas, si que se puede, los transceptores modernos lo hacen yo tengo uno de YAESU el FT 817 que tiene una gama de frecuencias muy elevada va de 1600 Kcs. hasta 550 Mhz con un pequeño "truquito" que se publica en los medios de radio se pone en banda corrida, y lo unico que va cambiando son los filtros de salida con unos pequeños reles, pero el oscilador esta integrado en una CPU "son ordenadores de comunicaciones" que es el cerebro del aparato este "aparatito" pesa poco mas de un kilo, y tiene su propia bateria de 9,6 1400 mAh que le da autonomia de un par de horas, el esquema lo dan con el aparato pero de poco te va a servir pues el alma es la pequeña CPU que es patente de YAESU y no la venden, solo la cambian ellos si le mandas el aparato averiado.
Pero lo mismo que lo hacen los de YAESU lo harán otros "chinitos" es cuestión de que busques por los medios de radio.

Te pongo un enlace para que lo veas mejor

http://www.gcnradioaficion.com/comunicacion/emisoras/yaesu/yaesu_ft_817_nd_multibanda.htm

Un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 13, 2008)

No exciste ningun oscilador que pueda cubrar semejante banda sin vambiar condensadores y bobinas.

Una solucion moderna serian las DDS
http://www.analog.com/en/rfif-components/direct-digital-synthesis-dds/products/index.html
Imaginate una targeta de sonido especializada en hacer ondas...

http://home.swipnet.se/~w-41522/minidds/minidds.html
http://www.kangaus.com/DDSv4/DDSv4 Manual.pdf


----------



## nparede (Mar 8, 2010)

Consulta: buenos dias, necesito hacer un oscilador de UHF para interferir el audio de un tv, es mi vecino que no me deja dormir, necesitaria algun circuito sencillo, solo tiene que atravezar una pared la señal, gracias.


----------

